# JSP > PDF



## bronks (23. Dez 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe eine JSP gebaut, welche einen Beleg darstellt und druckbar sein soll. Funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar, aber da unterschiedliche Internetbrowser unterschiedliche Macken haben, klappt das in bestimmten Fällen nicht 100%ig. Um dem vorzubeugen suche ich ein Werkzeug, welches mir eine JSP statt auf dem Bildschirm in eine PDF-Datei packt, damit ich diese streamen kann. 

Ich bitte um Tips und Empfehlungen.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## maki (23. Dez 2008)

PDFBox
FOP


----------



## L (23. Dez 2008)

iText


----------

